
Show HN: Bcash-instadump – dump your bcash, get more Bitcoins - nadaviv
https://github.com/shesek/bcash-instadump
======
celticninja
If you have a trezor they have a very easy to use claim tool and you can send
your bitcoin cash to bitfinex or Kraken to sell them.

Or you can send them to me at

1UpEHMtJgZbsZvMwEhYfS46JPkansTTsN

